# DX code for just having a Pacemaker?



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 4, 2010)

Patient comes to our office, had a pacemaker implanted about a year ago. Doc puts down for DX "Pacemaker". We did not do a device check or anything like that. Is there a DX code for simply having a pacemaker?


----------



## peeya (Aug 5, 2010)

v45.01


----------

